# When you have too many m/c's.



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Ted Jenkins (Feb 2, 2019)

Well I still have eight dirt bikes. It has been awhile since I pulled up to a starting line though. I am not sure if I still have a 1/4 miler probably do. Maybe this is why I do not have a wife. Dirt bikes and chainsaws are definitely cheaper than wives, but not for everyone. Thanks


----------



## chuckwood (Feb 4, 2019)

Ted Jenkins said:


> Well I still have eight dirt bikes. It has been awhile since I pulled up to a starting line though. I am not sure if I still have a 1/4 miler probably do. Maybe this is why I do not have a wife. Dirt bikes and chainsaws are definitely cheaper than wives, but not for everyone. Thanks



Why not find a wifey like this one? Well, I'm editing and adding some more comments. I'm an armchair biker, dreaming of becoming active again, I rode lot back in the 70's. A couple years ago I encountered a female on a sportbike getting gas - she was in the next bay over and I could see everybody in the place watching her. A few like myself were drooling. It was the one and only time in my life I've seen something like that, like the gal in this picture. She was riding a loud sportbike and wearing a tiny top and just barely legal with what she was wearing on her bottom, drop dead gorgeous. She was wearing some hot looking motorcycle boots that matched the bike, the whole outfit including helmet was color co-ordinated with the bike. I cringed when I imagined the road rash on her incredible body if she dropped that damn thing at 60 mph.....I was thinking to myself there oughta be a law against that! She doubtless felt that the attention she was getting justified the risks. She left the place making an impressive amount of racket and riding that thing just like a guy would.


----------

